# DVR Recordings after subcription suspended



## sworn2prtcusa2002 (Aug 30, 2015)

At one time I was able to watch my DVR recordings after Dish Network suspended my service for non payment but I was still able to watch my recorded programs. Now if they suspend my services, anytime I try to watch a recorded DVR program I get a pop up window that says I can't view them.. What changed per Dish Network DVR ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

They might have started deactivating DVR features as soon as they deactivate an account OR it could just be a timing thing... it used to be you could sometimes disconnect from SAT cables and still watch for 30 days or so before the receiver would disable itself for non-connection... it could be that the timing of your deactivation coincided when the DVR wanted to check its connection.

Either way... and I've been in your position before, it's hard to complain about not having service when you haven't paid your bill.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

With DIRECTV and I'd assume dish is similar you need to disconnect Ethernet and sat signal before putting an account on hold or there is zero chance of it working because they send a deactivate signal to it when the account is put in suspend mode.


----------

